# Harvey Go Home!



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Thereâ€™s a storm brewing in the Gulf but you wouldnâ€™t know it this morning at Bay Flats Lodge. Happy faces, expectant anglers and guides headed out for a day of fishing. Thereâ€™s no danger yet and wonâ€™t be till the weekend so all systems are go here at the Lodge. A special thanks to our great customers who are so understanding about this weekendâ€™s cancellations.


----------



## GulfCoastAggie (Mar 5, 2014)

Whats the last day ya'll are fishing? Always heard the old wives tail that fishing before a storm was good.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Is that your or Bo's ugly mug in the background of Pic 6?


----------

